# Boophis sibilans and B. luteus



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Boophis sibilans






































Boophis luteus


----------



## sunking (Apr 11, 2011)

wow,.. very big eye and cute frog!..where habitats this frog?


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

They look great Ray. How is the other Boophis viv coming? I can't wait to see these setups. Anyway frogs look great and good luck.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow the eyes on that second frog are outrageous! Good luck with those guys.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Any updates Ray? how are all the Boophis doing?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs Ray, get them breeding!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool, they look like fishing lures.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

How are these doing Ray? Are they in their permanent vivs yet?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Most perished, though of course, I have one of each species doing fantastic. Figures. After talking to a few others with them, seems they die of the same thing that older imports perished from (at least same symptoms), turning yellow and dying. Real shame.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Did the ankaratra struggle also? It's a shame. I was hoping someone could get these going in captivity and have cb offspring at some point.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yup. lost all but one very, fat, happy little male, that calls all night. figures.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww man... sorry to hear that.


----------

